# Resources > Education Center >  >  I wanna talk to...

## Lucas the Goat

Dr. Steven LaBerge. anybody know where I can find him?

----------


## Kordan

The Lucidity Institute perhaps? I know that he did a lot with that(practically founded the thing, if he wasn't the founder... I know he's the current director), and he may even directly answer your questions.

----------


## Seeker

The easiest way to talk to Dr. LaBerge is to attend one of his workshops.  We had a staff member that did that one time.

----------


## Loaf

> Dr. Steven LaBerge. anybody know where I can find him?



Nobody ever wants to talk to Loaf...

 ::D:

----------


## Seeker

I'm curious now...do you want to invite him to dinner or is there a specific question one of us can answer? I'm on friendly terms with at least one person at the Lucidity Institute.

----------


## Naiya

I sent an email to him (at Lumi's continuing insistence) through his website once, offering my services as a test subject since I'm not too far from his lab. Never got a reply, though.

----------


## Seeker

> I sent an email to him (at Lumi's continuing insistence) through his website once, offering my services as a test subject since I'm not too far from his lab. Never got a reply, though.



I didn't know you lived there!  My daughter lived in Monterey for a year.  I was out there visitting but didn't have time to make it up there.  It's still in Modesto, right?

Naiya, have you registered with them?  That is how they used to conduct experiments.

----------


## Naiya

I'm about an hour or so away by car, so close, but not in the same town.  :smiley: 

I've done at least one of their studies through the website but I don't remember registering or anything....hmm. Maybe I'd need to do that before they would answer any emails from me.  :tongue2:

----------


## Hidden

Modesto is pretty close to where I live too.  I think it would be fun to try one of his workshops sometime.  Maybe I could convince some of my family members to do it with me; it would be awesome if they got into lucid dreaming.

----------

